# Huge external battery needed for touch pad.



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

OK well scouring through many stores I found a battery that can recharge the tp and power a external hard drive at the same time. Check it out for 79 bucks. I'm definitely getting one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855994209

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh and when I said huge I meant the battery capacity

Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

Cheaper on Amazon and no tax for CA. But:

http://www.amazon.com/i-Sound-Portable-Power-iPhone-BlackBerry/product-reviews/B00439G3WS/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Not looking so hot.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## pa49 (Jan 26, 2012)

bryantjopplin said:


> OK well scouring through many stores I found a battery that can recharge the tp and power a external hard drive at the same time. Check it out for 79 bucks. I'm definitely getting one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855994209
> 
> Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


I have an energizer 18000mAh externel power pack and it does not allow full charge to the TP without an adapted cable. In standard form you only get a trickle charge.
You would also have to make sure the port used could give 2Ah.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bryantjopplin said:


> OK well scouring through many stores I found a battery that can recharge the tp and power a external hard drive at the same time. Check it out for 79 bucks. I'm definitely getting one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.co...N82E16855994209
> 
> Tapped from my fingers on my Nexus


Save your money, after market chargers will not charge a TouchPad at the full rate that the HP wall charger that comes with it will do.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Save your money, after market chargers will not charge a TouchPad at the full rate that the HP wall charger that comes with it will do.


I am just curious. What is the output W, A, V of the stock charger?
EDIT: I saw "external 10W AC adapter" on the spec sheet. I guess as long as it can provide 2.0A and 5.0V, it can charge the touchpad normally. (Normal USB wall charger, like the iphone one, is rated at 1.0A and 5.0V)


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure about the wattage, but the voltage is 5V, same as almost every other USB charger on the planet, and the amperage is 2A. IIRC the stock charger also has the data pins on the USB port shorted, which is how the Touchpad knows it can draw the full 2A from the charger.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

macauman said:


> I am just curious. What is the output W, A, V of the stock charger?
> EDIT: I saw "external 10W AC adapter" on the spec sheet. I guess as long as it can provide 2.0A and 5.0V, it can charge the touchpad normally. (Normal USB output is rated at 1.0A and 5.0V)


It's a 5.3 volt charger rated at 2 amps. If you know ohms law you can figure out the wattage.







It's actually 10.6 watts. The usb port on computers is actually rated at .5 amps/500 milliamps. Sucks that HP made the TP so it won't charge correctly from a 2 amp aftermarket charger.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

nevertells said:


> It's a 5.3 volt charger rated at 2 amps. If you know ohms law you can figure out the wattage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My car charger is 5V at 2.1A which means 10.6W output. Shit, still 0.1W away lol
Oops, the 1V spec is actually my iphone wall charger


----------



## Schultp (Oct 16, 2011)

This link refers to building a TP car charger to deliver 2A but has a lot of discussion about why a standard charger rated for 2A won't actually deliver the 2A without modification. I have ordered some parts and will be doing this mod myself.

http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad-accessories/293481-there-car-charger-will-work-touchpad.html

Paul


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

I have this battery for my laptop, and it lasts forever. It's one of the bigger ones that I coudl find.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Schultp said:


> This link refers to building a TP car charger to deliver 2A but has a lot of discussion about why a standard charger rated for 2A won't actually deliver the 2A without modification. I have ordered some parts and will be doing this mod myself.
> 
> http://forums.webosn...k-touchpad.html
> 
> Paul


On an after market wall charger or a car charger?


----------

